# Early Morning Fix Timings



## marknewham (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a Delonghi B2C (not had great results with this to date) and a nespresso machine (neither of which have a steam wand!!) and am keen to possibly knock something up a little better with maybe a gaggia and a decent grinder but am thinking maybe early in the morning with just a few minutes before work this wont be very practical.

Generally how long does it take for people to knock out a decent drink in the morning using a grinder and espresso machine?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Gaggia classic owner here. 20mins preheat the machine with portafilter attached. Grinding, tamping, espresso shot and steaming milk 2 mins on top. Under 25mins for me in total. Preheating can be sorted via wireless plug tho.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

About 5 mins with a Gaggia Classic thanks to a timer switch


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

5 mins to get the La Pavoni up to temp. 2 mins later for espresso


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Anywhere between about 5 mins & 20 mins depending how asleep I still am (assuming machine already heated up)


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

5 Mins as rocket already heated up via TP Link wifi plug.


----------



## Novaprospect (Nov 7, 2015)

About 25 mins for me for milk drinks. But I am slow, I only make them on the weekend.

Worth considering the noise of an electric grinder can be very loud, the kids/mrs/flatmates might not be best pleased! I believe some are quieter than others.


----------



## MartinP (Oct 15, 2018)

around 10am


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

The sage dual boiler only takes around 2 minutes to preheat due to the thermostat in the saturated grouphead. Once it's up and running it takes me 37 seconds to pull the shot and about 30 seconds to steam the milk so... about five minutes?


----------

